# :What Foods Can You Tolerate?:



## 16507 (Sep 7, 2005)

Just wondering if people could post their favorite 'tolerable' foods so that I could get some ideas of potentially safe foods to try that won't set off an ibs attack. At the moment, my body isn't tolerating much.







--I can tolerate:-applesauce-soy milk (small amounts)-tofu-bananas-carrots-canteloupe-squash, sweet potatoes, yams-papayaThat seems to be the bulk of it. Yogurt, all dairy, wheat, spicy foods (of course), tomatoes, sugar, coffee, popcorn, anything with too much salt, anything carbonated, black tea etc. etc. can't tolerate AT ALL.I had a BAD attack of d last night after having some popcorn. :*( 6 months ago, fat free popcorn was my movie staple and I guess I didn't think it would set me off, as I've had sensitivities for a long time to wheat and 'ibs symptoms'...but nothing this bad!Quick question...how well do most people here tolerate SMALL quantities of peanut butter etc.?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Linzey. I tolerate a lot of things a lot of IBS'ers can't like broccoli, dairy, whole wheat etc. Have you tried something like cornmeal (polenta)? Ummm mangoes are apparantly pretty safe. There's a pretty comprehensive diet on .. that a lot of people swear by and active forums for you to post quetions you have about that particular diet. Good luck and I hope this helps


----------



## 14670 (Sep 3, 2005)

[*]chicken (baked)[*]jello[*]white bread items (finally, it's been 3 weeks)[*]bananas[*]ensure[*]hershey milk chocolate bars (they actually settle my stomach)[*]veggie broth[*]any sugary drink, except sodasI'm just coming off a major attack & slowly working things back into my diet. Tonight I'm going to try a small salad.


----------



## evild (Aug 20, 2003)

I tend to go back to the first 2 things I found to be tolerable anytime I start to think I may have triggered something.Plain baked chicken breast, skinless of course (and I always have to get free range grown, without all the extra preservatives or whatever is usually in a chicken from the grocery)and brown rice.In general I try to avoid processed things as much as possible. Peanut butter I can handle, as long as I am in the middle of a good swing.I also do ok with mint tea.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

im one of the worlds pickist eaters so theres proberly lots of foods i can eat but just havent tried







my main foods im totally safe with are....grapeswhite breadmost biscuts (choclate ones are usally a big no no







)and fruit drinks


----------

